# mack snow raptor



## Prestige-Dragons (May 4, 2009)

could anyone tell me what I need to breed a mack snow raptor and what to breed back to thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

All I know about leopard gecko morphs comes from the leopard gecko wiki.

RAPTOR - Leopard Gecko Wiki
Here's a link to the article about raptor leopard geckos. You want to add a Mack snow mutant gene to that mix.

Tremper albino is a recessive mutant gene, and I think eclipse is, too. I don't know about patternless stripe. Mack snow is a codominant mutant gene. I believe that orange results from selective breeding, so I'd start with the most orange stock I could find.

Both parents must have at least one Tremper albino mutant gene. In other words, both can be het Tremper albino, one can be Tremper albino and the other het Tremper albino, or both can be Tremper albino.

I assume that both parents must have at least one patternless stripe gene. If you use the recessive eclipse mutant gene, then both parents must have at least one eclipse gene and one parent must have a Mack snow gene. If you prefer to skip the recessive eclipse gene, the eclipse eye is part of the super Mack snow morph, Then both parents must have at least one Mack snow gene.

Good luck.


----------

